# que opinan de esta bicicleta para empezar a hacer downhill?



## nixburemi (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.benotto.com.mx/s_seccion29000/html/elemento.exr?Clave_Elemento=MDHRV22621&N=0 
Estoy empezando a hacer downhill cada vez mas... necesito opiniones sobre esa bicicleta para poder saber si realmente es para eso... creen que se pueda brincar en rampas y hacer caidas en ella? (soy intermedio.. almenos eso creo...):thumbsup:

GRACIAS

NIXBUREMI


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

En pocas palabras... No.

Si vas a hacer DH, la seguridad es primero... y esa se va a romper antes de lo que te imaginas.

Consiguete un buen cuadrito rigido y empieza por ahi... Un Duncon. Son economicos y hechos para la madrina. Disponibles aqui en Mexico.


----------



## nixburemi (Jul 27, 2008)

muchar grasias warp y q opinan de esta???? (Alubike)dropper

o es mas recomiendenme una buena y entre 1000 y 4000


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Amigo Nixbu, esta dropper se ve cool. :thumbsup: 

Y definitivamente mejor que la Bennotto.

Otra buena idea, para que no gastes tanto, seria a tu alubike snake, nada mas mejorarle la tijera por una de mayor recorrido, de esta manera aumentas la capacidad todo terreno, mientras experimentas y compruebas si el Downhill es lo tuyo.

Saludos


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Apoyo la opinión del Doc, quedate con tu alubike e inviertele un poco en una tijera de segunda mano de mejor calidad a lo que traes y metele muchos KMs a tu cleta para ver si lo tuyo es el DH. 

Lo que puedo ver es que el presupuesto disponible es limitado y la experiencia muy poca, más vale gastar algo de timepo en la primera bici para que veas que es lo que realmente te gusta. La bicis de DH no son baratas. En estricta teoria, no hay compañia mexicana que haga bicis de DH; peeeeeero, a tu edad (si es que eres ligero) posiblemente alguna te aguante (ninguna de doble suspensión seguro). 

Ahora que si se trata de querer comprar algo, vete por una GT Chuker o una Scott YZ (o como se llame) esas son las mejores opciones en presupuesto para realizar DH.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Amigo Nixbu, esta dropper se ve cool. :thumbsup:
> 
> Y definitivamente mejor que la Bennotto.
> 
> ...


O la Alubike Wadley, creo que es un poco mas tosca..


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

bueno, creo que primer hay que definir que entiende cada uno por DownHill... 

si es DownHill puro pues o le inviertes un monton de dinero más o le haces como sugiere warp y empiezas con una hardtail.

si por downhill te refieres a que quieres hacer tus recorridos normales e intentar hacer uno que otro salto o simplemente bajar mas rapido, la tijera que sugiere el doc o la alubike no son mala opción

o si es algo intermedio... pues te recomiendo que te esperes, leas lo más que puedas de estos foros y te des una idea de qué exactamente es lo que quieres y cuales son tus opciones.

saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Downhill y barato no van tan de la mano, se requieren componentes duraderos para el Downhill y no siempre son baratos... en especial cuando se habla de cuadros, horquillas y ruedas.

Te sugiero que hables a Alubike y veas cual es el recorrido maximo que aguanta tu cuadro y si es por ahi de 140 te avientes y le metas una buena suspe con ajuste de recorrido, asi si el downhill no es lo tuyo puedes bajarla y usarla en otras disciplinas.

Si lo que quieres es ya entrarle al Downhill per se, osea pura bajada te recomendaria comprar un cuadro rigido duradero como lo menciono Warp y de ahi partir e ir mejorando las piezas. Asi puedes garantizar una buena bici y tu seguridad. 

Si eres del DF y vas al Ajusco te puedes juntar con nosotros que vamos seguido y asi puedes mejorar tu tecnica muy rapido y ver si definitivamente es lo tuyo el Downhill.

Saludos


----------



## nixburemi (Jul 27, 2008)

muchas gracias!!!! creo q hoy comprobe q el downhill es lo mio!!!!!! e mi ruta donde esta la rampa de madera q no habia probado porque mi bici estaba en servicio. POR FIN LA PROBE EL MISMO DIA QUE SAQUE A MI BICI DEL TALLER!!! LES JURO Que SENTIA Que VOLABA PERO CON ESO TAMBIEN COMPROBE Que NECESITO UNA DOWNHILL!!!!!!!
pues al parecer le di a los rines un reverendo golpazo!!!!!!!

jajajajaja

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR OPINAR !!!!!

SALUDOS-NIXBUREMI (CREO Q ME AVENTARE POR LA DROPPER)


----------



## nixburemi (Jul 27, 2008)

gracias por la invitacion tacuvaya pero para mi desgracia no vivo en el df vivo en guadalajar a y vivo en la montaña.........por eso le estoy entrando al downhill poco a poco pero aqui tambien hay grupos que van a la montaña tratare de pegarme a ellos...

GRACIAS POR LOS POSTS 

SALUDOS - NIXBUREMI!


----------

